# Moritaka 240mm Gyuto in AS and rosewood handle



## gyutoguy (Jul 9, 2013)

CKTG.com has a Moritaka 240mm ayogami super gyuto for ~$200.

This knife caught my eye. I've never owned or used a moritaka. Are they any good?


----------



## jaybett (Jul 9, 2013)

You just tripped the two biggest land mines on the forum. CKTG and Moritika. 

The fit and finish on Moritaka, is hit and miss. Probably more miss then hit. They have a tendency to over grind the edge, creating a hole. Often times it can't be seen until the knife has been sharpened a few times. 

One of the issues with CKTG, is that the owner and a few of his sycophants, think that the problem with Moritaka was created out by people who are not friendly to him or his site. The over grind has been documented by multiple users, so it is a real problem.

The Moritakas that I own, all have been excellent cutters. They are easy to sharpen and take a very keen edge. 

Would I buy another one? Yes. If you have concerns about getting a possible lemon. I'd send it to Dave to have him check the knife out. If its bad send it back. 

Jay


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 9, 2013)

Dude, you don't know how complex that question is. To really get the answer your looking for you need to set aside an hour or two, make yourself a drink, and do a site wide search for "Moritaka". Not being sarcastic, there's a lot of info out there, some contridictory, and if you don't checkout all of it you'll only get part of the story. Did this myself not long ago when I was thinking about buying a Moritaka AS kiritsuke/gyuto. I never did make a decission, was saved by a Yoshi on B/S/T. Happy hunting:funfunfunfun:


----------



## gyutoguy (Jul 9, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> Dude, you don't know how complex that question is. To really get the answer your looking for you need to set aside an hour or two, make yourself a drink, and do a site wide search for "Moritaka". Not being sarcastic, there's a lot of info out there, some contridictory, and if you don't checkout all of it you'll only get part of the story. Did this myself not long ago when I was thinking about buying a Moritaka AS kiritsuke/gyuto. I never did make a decission, was saved by a Yoshi on B/S/T. Happy hunting:funfunfunfun:




Hm, thanks for the info. If you wanted a new gyuto for ~$200 for personal home use, what would you get? I currently have a Fujiwara 240mm FKM, and I do enjoy using it. I'm looking for something with a Wa-handle/d/octogonal handle that gets stupid sharp on stones.


----------



## gyutoguy (Jul 9, 2013)

jaybett said:


> You just tripped the two biggest land mines on the forum. CKTG and Moritika.
> 
> The fit and finish on Moritaka, is hit and miss. Probably more miss then hit. They have a tendency to over grind the edge, creating a hole. Often times it can't be seen until the knife has been sharpened a few times.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jay, I kne wabout F&F probelms, didn't know about the grind problems. What would you buy for ~200 in terms of a good gyuto that takes a stupid edge?


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 9, 2013)

gyutoguy said:


> Thanks Jay, I kne wabout F&F probelms, didn't know about the grind problems. What would you buy for ~200 in terms of a good gyuto that takes a stupid edge?



This might interest you http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-ki...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a82a9ee41#ht_5614wt_960 It sure interests me

Read this first to avoid supprises http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...insanko-tanakas-on-ebay?highlight=metalmaster


----------



## echerub (Jul 9, 2013)

Mmm... just something to add to this. I _love_ Shigeki Tanaka's and Hideyuki Tanaka's knives in blue steel, but the ginsanko gyuto that I got is not up there for me. The edge was a little wavy, but still very usable, and the steel isn't particularly nice to sharpen. 

(Then again, I learned on another ginsanko knife that the Takenoko works wonders, but I didn't put the Tanaka gyuto on the Takenoko - I was too lazy that day to bring out that stone.)

I'd recommend going with one of the blue hagane gyutos rather than the ginsan one.


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 9, 2013)

and these, I haven't tried them but a lot of the members have very good things to say about them http://stores.ebay.com/BluewayJapan...430447017&_sid=84335187&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 9, 2013)

jaybett said:


> You just tripped the two biggest land mines on the forum. CKTG and Moritika.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And, by far, the most annoying, for those of us long time members with no dog in this fight.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 9, 2013)

Ignoring the grind issues, the cladding on the Moritaka AS is crazy reactive once the protective lacquer is gone. Rust magnet.


----------



## gyutoguy (Jul 9, 2013)

echerub said:


> Mmm... just something to add to this. I _love_ Shigeki Tanaka's and Hideyuki Tanaka's knives in blue steel, but the ginsanko gyuto that I got is not up there for me. The edge was a little wavy, but still very usable, and the steel isn't particularly nice to sharpen.
> 
> (Then again, I learned on another ginsanko knife that the Takenoko works wonders, but I didn't put the Tanaka gyuto on the Takenoko - I was too lazy that day to bring out that stone.)
> 
> I'd recommend going with one of the blue hagane gyutos rather than the ginsan one.



I couldn't see any gyuto's in blue steel #2 by Tanaka listed. Thanks for the info and links everyone. I'd never considered ebay before!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 9, 2013)

gyutoguy said:


> I couldn't see any gyuto's in blue steel #2 by Tanaka listed. Thanks for the info and links everyone. I'd never considered ebay before!



http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/33


----------



## tripleq (Jul 9, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> and these, I haven't tried them but a lot of the members have very good things to say about them http://stores.ebay.com/BluewayJapan...430447017&_sid=84335187&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322



The yukes are a very good value. The fit and finish are very nice and the handles are extremely well done. Definitely + 1 on that.


----------



## mhlee (Jul 9, 2013)

gyutoguy said:


> I'm looking for something with a Wa-handle/d/octogonal handle that gets stupid sharp on stones.



IMHO, nearly all of the knives recommended here _*can*_ get pretty darn stupid sharp on stones, but that depends on - more than anything, IMHO - how well you can sharpen (and partially what you're sharpening with). But how good a knife _*performs*_, _e.g.,_easily it cuts, releases food, or can hold an edge, feels, ease of sharpening, feel of sharpening (as mentioned above) etc., these are probably the more critical characteristics you want to consider.


----------



## gyutoguy (Jul 9, 2013)

mhlee said:


> IMHO, nearly all of the knives recommended here _*can*_ get pretty darn stupid sharp on stones, but that depends on - more than anything, IMHO - how well you can sharpen (and partially what you're sharpening with). But how good a knife _*performs*_, _e.g.,_easily it cuts, releases food, or can hold an edge, feels, ease of sharpening, feel of sharpening (as mentioned above) etc., these are probably the more critical characteristics you want to consider.



Thanks. So the knives listed, are they performers?


----------



## gyutoguy (Jul 9, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/33



That is a beautiful looking knife. Does it perform well?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 9, 2013)

gyutoguy said:


> That is a beautiful looking knife. Does it perform well?



see

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5178-Tanaka-Damascus-Blue-Steel-240mm-Gyuto


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 9, 2013)

Buy Moritaka?









Flip a coin and take yer chances. 


I see 7 out of 10 (or worse even) as bad - I refuse to even touch them. That's not bad odds though, eh? You might be one of the lucky 3 out of 10 people who get a decent one. I actually saw a pretty nice Moritaka suji here a couple of weeks ago, sharpened up nice, what a pleasure not to have to break any bad news to the owner like usual.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2013)

if you really want a moritaka and not worry about the cost then look for one in the BST section and post a want to buy of one that's used for cheap.

=D


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 9, 2013)

@Theory :rofl2:


----------



## Seb (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a 260mm custom in Blue #2 with octagonal handle that I have use less than a dozen times that I might be willing to let go but I am in Sydney. Whether there is an issue with the blade or not, I wouldn't know. But I ordered it direct and asked them to take extra, extra care with the blade.

Mainly because I don't need or want such a big knife any more.


----------



## shaneg (Jul 9, 2013)

Could be keen, if he's not, I'm in nz so not too far.
Pm me a price


----------



## Seb (Jul 10, 2013)

shaneg said:


> Could be keen, if he's not, I'm in nz so not too far.
> Pm me a price



Sure let me think it over. We are currently in the mountains on vacation for a few days.


----------

